#ubuntu-qc 2010-11-29
<Ankman> hmm
<kanouk> ?
<Ankman> quelque chose en /var/log/messages quand monter?
<kanouk> j'en sais rien
<kanouk> là je suis sur le bureau xfce
<kanouk> pas sous gnome
<Ankman> le systeme linux monte pas gnome
<kanouk> ben il le monte mais je sais pas ce qui est arrivé les fichiers sur mon bureau n'apparaissent plus, je dois cliquer sur raccourcis et bureau
<kanouk> et mon lecteur cd/dvd ne fonctionne plus et gnome ne monte plus les volumes de mes clés usb
<kanouk> et plus moyen de booter sur cd/dvd
<kanouk> pour réparer ubuntu
<Ankman> hmm
<Ankman> essay "tail -f /var/log/messages" et voir si quelque chose se passer quand connecter
<kanouk> bien j'ai des messages
<kanouk> c'est vraiment tout confus pour moi concernant gnome
<kanouk> je sais plus quoi faire
<Musashimaru> ??
<kanouk> allo Musashimaru 
<Musashimaru> oui?
<kanouk> juste pour te dire bonsoir
<Musashimaru> bonsoir
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée tout le monde
<Musashimaru> c'est mal barré, on se fait battre par les rough
<kanouk> ?
<kanouk> bon j'y vais
<deuxpi> cyphermox:  
<cyphermox> deuxpi, ?
<deuxpi> whoa
<deuxpi> je teset nm-applet
<deuxpi> teste
<deuxpi> (je voyais pas ce que je tapais)
<deuxpi> je crois qu'il y a des par pire leaks :)
<deuxpi> nm-applet prenait environ 2GB de mémoire tantôt
<deuxpi> je ne sais pas comment tester ça... valgrind ?
<cyphermox> yep
<cyphermox> j'ai pas trop regardé pour les leaks... et oui ca m'étonnerais pas qu'il y en ait des monstrueux :D
<deuxpi> ok... j'ai unity depuis hier et c'est c'est pas super stable :)
<cyphermox> non hein ? ;D
<cyphermox> hehe. en principe je devrais uploader nm-applet demain...
<cyphermox> je vais essayer de clearer un peu de leak avant
<deuxpi> ok... je vais partir de là
<cyphermox> en principe valgrind est assez clair
<deuxpi> j'ai déjà utilisé pour courir après des double free je crois
<cyphermox> brb
<cyphermox> deuxpi, avais-tu trouvé de quoi finalement?
<Lrrr> Qqun pourrait me pointer une expresscard wireless qui fonctionne avec Ubuntu?
<Lrrr> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Devices/PCI
<cyphermox> Lrrr, méfie-toi des b43 ;)
<Lrrr> cyphermox: J'aimerais qqch qui peut fonctionner avec ath9k
<cyphermox> la plupart des Atheros, non?
<Lrrr> Y'a ath5k aussi mais ça supporte pas 802.11n
<Lrrr> ... la page semble dire
<Lrrr> en fait, linuxwireless semble dire que 802.11n est pas supporté par b43 donc ça règle la question
<cyphermox> Lrrr, aussi.
<cyphermox> Lrrr, intel est bien, mais iwlagn avait le N désactivé... je sais pas si ca a été changé
<Lrrr> J'ai spotté deux DLink DWA-643 sur eBay.
<Lrrr> Si ça débouche pas je vais voir pour les adapteurs USB.
#ubuntu-qc 2010-11-30
<GringoStar> Salut tout le monde
<Musashimaru> Alouettes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<GringoStar> J'aurais une question quiz pour vous, off topic...
<Musashimaru> pose ici, personne parle, de toutes manières
<GringoStar> Pourquoi lorsque je recherche sur googles des site de photo sans copyright, free public domais... etc. tout ce que je trouve c'est des site ou il faut payer jusqua 100$ pour downloader une photo?
<Musashimaru> deviant art
<Musashimaru> libre de droit ne veut pas dire gratuit
<GringoStar> oui c'est mon préféré mais la plupart des photo qui m'intéresse ne sont pas libre de droit
<GringoStar> ha non?
<GringoStar> c'est pas comme open source?
<Musashimaru> open source  ne veut pas dire gratuit.
<Musashimaru> Tu as le droit de vendre un logiciel opensource
<Musashimaru> personne interdit de vendre linux
<Musashimaru> tant que tu respecte la licence
<GringoStar> Aye j'ai lu a ce sujet quand j'ai découvert ubuntu mais il semblerais que la mémoire est  une faculté qui oublie
<GringoStar> Hein, vendre linux?
<Musashimaru> ben oui... je peux graver un CD et te le vendre...
<GringoStar> vendre unix oui mac le fait
<Musashimaru> apple c'Est un noyau BSD
<GringoStar> allors quel mot je dois utiliser pour trouver des photos que je peux modifier (photoshop) et vendre (pour une pub)
<Musashimaru> direct descendant de next 
<Musashimaru> GringoStar, libre de droit... mais la personne qui les a rassemblés te fait payer pour ca
<GringoStar> je croyait que c'était public domain
<Musashimaru> éventuellement
<GringoStar> ok donc deviant art reste le meilleur spot
<GringoStar> s'agit de trouver un auteur qui ne place pas de copyright sur ses photos...
<GringoStar> Sachez que je vais quand meme le contacter... 
<Musashimaru> le copyright est un droit par defaut..
<Musashimaru> Si tu ne marque rien, tu possède les droit par defaut. Et c'Est un droit inaliénable
<Musashimaru> ne rien marqué n'empeche pas que le droit d'auteur s'applique par defaut
<Musashimaru> Marquer un copyright simplifie juste les choses face au juge
<GringoStar> Et les site de wallpaper, c'est légal?
<Musashimaru> si les images sont libres de droit oui
<GringoStar> comment savoir si il n'y a pas de watermark...
<Musashimaru> les gerns qui postent leur images sur gnome-look.org donnent leur regles de distribution
<Musashimaru> aucune idée
<GringoStar> ok je reviens dans une minute avec un liens d'exemple...
<GringoStar> Voici le genre de photo que je recherche, http://www.thewallpapers.org/desktop/21636/highway-at-night-wallpaper mais comment savoir si je respect les droits
<GringoStar> Idealement j'aimerais en trouver une d'un photographe de quebec mais j'ai déjà asser de probleme comme ça...
<Musashimaru> ce n'Est pas parce que tu as le droit de la copier pour ton bureau que tu as le droit d'en faire une retouche et/ou une utilisation commerciale
<GringoStar> comment savoir
<GringoStar> ou encore mieux, ou trouver des photos que j'ai le droit de retoucher?
<deuxpi> GringoStar: la plupart des oeuvres "libres" sont du domaine public ou sous license Creative Commons
<deuxpi> certains sites permettent aux auteurs de spécifier la license
<GringoStar> comme deviantart, mais la plupart ne l'inscrive pas
<GringoStar> ce qui signifie que c'est protéger
<deuxpi> dans ce cas, il faut assumer que l'auteur garde tous ses droits
<deuxpi> en fait *toutes* les oeuvres sont protégées par le copyright
<Musashimaru> oui, c'Est ce que j'ai dit... par défaut le droit d'auteur stricte s'applique
<deuxpi> (en fait... sauf le domaine public)
<Musashimaru> 70 ans aprés la mort de l'auteur
<deuxpi> attention, pour la musique, par exemple, on a peu d'oeuvres qui ont > 70 ans
<Musashimaru> ca arrive...
<deuxpi> la plupart du temps on a des arrangements qui sont beaucoup plus modernes (donc sous copyright)
<Musashimaru> le cinema notament.... charly chaplin
<GringoStar> donc en faisant une recherche de photo domain public dans google image, je devrais trouver ce que je cherche?
<deuxpi> je sais pas si flickr permet de chercher en fonction d'une license, mais ils supportent les licenses des auteurs
<GringoStar> hein, il y a du Chopin avec copyright?!?
<Musashimaru> tu as un copyright sur l'interprétation, pas les partitions
<deuxpi> et encore :)
<GringoStar> Flicker limite les dimension, mets des watermark et demande de payer pour les photos domaine public...
<deuxpi> euh... je crois pas
<GringoStar> Par contre, parfois l'auteur indique le liens de sa propre page web ou il est possible de downloader un grand format de ses images
<deuxpi> j'ai des images sur flickr et tu peux les télécharger pleine grandeur (et j'ai un compte gratuit)
<Musashimaru> y'a un soft de controle vocal qui marche sur ubuntu?
<Musashimaru> je veux pouvoir commander juste la commande click, press et release.... et double click éventuellement
<GringoStar> J'avais un vieux G3 500 qui avait la commande vocale ;)
<Musashimaru> gnome a un soft, si il démarrait, ca serait super.
<GringoStar> dans les outils d'accessibilité il y a une commande vocale
<Musashimaru> gnome-voice-control?
<GringoStar> Mais ça marche pas super, soit il manque des addons soit ça demande beaucoup de setup
<Musashimaru> moi je veuxx juste la commande click
<GringoStar> si tu prend l'éditeur de menu tu active accessibilité et orca
<Musashimaru> ca marche pas, gnome-voice-control ne s'initialise pas
<GringoStar> ha non, orca ne fait que lire, il n'écoute pas
<deuxpi> c'est comme moi, çca
<GringoStar> mais je ne suis surement pas la bonne personne pour t'aider avec ça, c'est moi qui pose les questions d'habitude
<GringoStar> héhé
<GringoStar> cmu_sphinx ?
<GringoStar> http://cmusphinx.sourceforge.net/
<GringoStar> Il a meme la reconaissance de mouvement
<Musashimaru> ben c'Est pour utiliser avec mon kinect.
<GringoStar> Ça semble bien mais ce serait trop demandé à mon pc et ils ont un demo avec la knect
<Musashimaru> moi je veux controler la souris avec le kinect et cliquer avec la voix, pour eviter les erreurs et simplifier le controle
<GringoStar> Sur you tube, il y a un type qui controle une psp avec ce logiciel
<GringoStar> Plusieurs mots sont reconnu allors pour le click il ne devrait pas y avoir de probleme
<Musashimaru> ouias, sauf si c'est une misère à mettre en oeuvre
<GringoStar> et ils dise que ça fonctionne avec plusieurs langues
<GringoStar> bin ça c'est pas moi qui va te le dire...
<GringoStar> J'ai abandonné l'idée d'avoir le head tracking sur mon simulateur de vol car mes fps sont trop bas...
<GringoStar> Vous connaissez quelqu'un de Quebec ici?
<Musashimaru> tu utilises opencv?
<GringoStar> euh connais pas
<GringoStar> ha oui le logiciel utilise la library de open cv
<Musashimaru> sphinx est en java... oublie....
<GringoStar> ok pourquoi?
<Musashimaru> parce que 
<Musashimaru> bha.... parce que le reste fonctionne en C
<Musashimaru> et j'ai pas envie de me faire chier
<GringoStar> Ha ok, ça c'est une raison et ça me donne un autre sujet de recherche... dans les recherches avancé de flickr, je peut faire un recherche de photo Créative commons ou commerciale ou contenu à modifier, adapter ou développer... laquelle je veux?
<Musashimaru> si le systeme de gnome fonctionnait ... même pas il se lance comme il faut
<Musashimaru> je sais pas ce que tu veux moi.
<GringoStar> pouvoir éditer les photos que je trouve...
<GringoStar> c'est donc le dernier choix?
<GringoStar> ou c'est commerciale parce que je vais vendre le résultat?
<Musashimaru> tu vas la vendre a qui pour quoi... si c'est pour uhne pub, c'est commercial
<deuxpi> http://www.flickr.com/creativecommons/
<GringoStar> C'est une enseigne pour un commerce près de chez moi...
<deuxpi> alors tu veux sans les restrictions NonCommercial et NoDerivs
<GringoStar> J'y étais déjà...
<deuxpi> (autrement dit, les deux cases cochées)
<deuxpi> je sais pas comment tu vas faire pour le Attribution...
<GringoStar> Je vais commencer par contacter l'auteur et voir ce qu'il en pense mais je ne veux pas perdre mon temps a travailler des photos que l'auteur voudrais me vendre 100$...
<GringoStar> Je ne crois pas faire d'argent avec ça, c'est pour dépanner un ami, il risque de me remercier avec des articles du magazin...
<Musashimaru> des dildos?
<GringoStar> ouep presque, des shifteurs en forme de dildo
<GringoStar> des mag
<Ankman> oO
<GringoStar> des exhaust
<GringoStar> pis des p flow
<GringoStar> Je cherche une photo de trainée lumineuse(lumiere des voiture en filé) sur une route sinueuse
<Musashimaru> c'est pour pogner des plottes a tire?
<GringoStar> l'endroit ou on perd la route de vue devrait devenir le néon avec le nom du commerce
<GringoStar> Yes sir
<GringoStar> Sur le site de getty images, ils me demande si j'utilise un PC ou un mac... lol
<Musashimaru> ben un mac c'est un pc
<GringoStar> ubuntu aussi?
<GringoStar> non c'est un os
<GringoStar> Mais ils ont eu de bonne pub... Mac ou PC?
<GringoStar> J'ai longtemps dis que j'était Mac mais itune m'a fait changer d'idée... il y a longtemps
<GringoStar> Alors je me suis mis à bidouiller windows... au point ou j'avais meme enlever le menu démarer...
<GringoStar> Maintenant je suis guéris, j'utilise windows juste pour travailler...
<GringoStar> I'll be back...
#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-01
<czajkowski> hmm no magicfab 
<GringoStar> Salut
<kanouk> bonsoir
#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-02
<Mobidoy> Kikou !! 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, sup
<Mobidoy> Salut cyphermox, desoler, j'etait concentrer sur la tele :) 
<cyphermox> pas de prob, chuis oqp avec des tests pour alpha 1 et un bug de modem 3g ;)
<Mobidoy> Pas grand chose, Formation avec Savoir Faire Linux + implantation d'Ubuntu et serveur Ubuntu pour la nouvelle compagnie du Beau pere.... Reussie a le convaincre de l'essayer :) 
<Mobidoy> c,est quoi le bug du 3g ? 
<Mobidoy> j'en i un que je reussie a contourner :) 
<Mobidoy> Cyphermox, as-tu commander le nouveau sac pour portable ? 
<cyphermox> mdeslaur, je crois que c'est par contre un point qu'on pourrait discuter à un prochain UDS, ou sur ubuntu-devel, si tu crois que ca vaut la peine de limiter l'accès au connections entre utilisateurs.. par contre, vu que pour l'instant nm-applet ne supporte pas trop user switching, je ferais attention.
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: bof...je ne voulais simplement pas _réduire_ le niveau de sécurité...et ca risque d'être un irritant pour les usagers si la connexion drop quand ils veulent switcher.
<mdeslaur> je pense que ca peut rester comme ca...la séparation entre connexion réseau par machine/par utilisateur n'est pas bien défini d'avance
<cyphermox> non, en effet
<deuxpi> cyphermox: comme cas d'utilisation, je verrais peut-être un setting par type de connexion
<deuxpi> cyphermox: par ex. déconnecter au user switching pour le vpn
<cyphermox> ouin, mais en meme temps c'est pas toujours pratique
<deuxpi> c'est un peu redondant avec l'option "Disponible pour tous les utilisateurs"
<cyphermox> ceci dit, je vais revisiter ca quand on aura NM 0.9
<cyphermox> hehe
<deuxpi> natty+1 ?
<cyphermox> non, peut-être natty
<cyphermox> on va voir ;)
<deuxpi> ok... tu es plus au courant de upstream que moi ;)
<cyphermox> côté retravailler ce genre de trucs par contre, peut etre bien natty+1
<deuxpi> mais il est peut-être pas trop tôt pour créer une page sur le wiki pour accumuler les cas d'utilisation
<cyphermox> have fun :)
#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-03
<MagicFab> luis_lopez, ping
<luis_lopez> MagicFab: pong
<deuxpi> MagicFab: j'ai eu ton message d'avant-hier... pas de prob !
<MagicFab> deuxpi, excellent :)
<deuxpi> MagicFab: c'est un XO-1 (www.laptop.org) 
<cyphermox> MagicFab, ping
<MagicFab> cyphermox, o/
<cyphermox> MagicFab, tu crois qu'on devrait organiser un petit 5a7 sous peu, suffisemment avant noel, ou alors peu après l'an?
<MagicFab> avant noel serait tres bien
<MagicFab> il y avait une journee installfest prevue
<cyphermox> ah?
<MagicFab> *19 décembre 2010 de 14 à 17h* avec une possibilité de 5@7 pour fêter
<MagicFab> Noël. Festival d'installation Ubuntu 10.10 à l'aide de Connonical.
<MagicFab> Distribution des CDs, fête de Noël.
<cyphermox> huh
<cyphermox> j'ai jamais vu ca, c'était sur la liste?
<MagicFab> regarde ton email
<MagicFab> non c'etait sur les envois Ateliers du libre (!) :)
<MagicFab> je viens de demander à Christina de confirmer, merci du rappel :D
<MagicFab> bon timing
<cyphermox> good!
<cyphermox> salut, RobotGrrl 
<MagicFab> vas tu au s2lq.com lundi + mardi ou sais-tu si qq'un de Canonical y va ?
<RobotGrrl> Hey! :)
<cyphermox> ah merde, c'est ca j'ai oublié!
<cyphermox> si j'arrive à parler à mon boss ce soir, je m'arrange pour partir là derniere minute ;)
<RobotGrrl> je suis hacking un kung zhu (zhu zhu pet) cette fin de semaine :D
<MagicFab> cyphermox, fais-moi signe, j'ai pas encore trouvé où squatter mais au pire on pourrait p être partager le transport :)
<cyphermox> RobotGrrl, oh, cool
<RobotGrrl> cyphermox: ils ont tres intelligent je pense, pour un toy!
<cyphermox> MagicFab, yep, moi je pensais prendre une chambre d'hotel si j'en trouve plus le train vers, mais ca fait plaisir si y'a possibilité de mieux s'organiser
<cyphermox> RobotGrrl, je ne connaissais pas
<MagicFab> cyphermox, ok, lasse-moi savoir - je veux partir tres tot lundi ou dimanche ~8h
<MagicFab> train $$
<MagicFab> RobotGrrl, où ? 
<cyphermox> MagicFab, yeah, I know. mais le train c'est 100000 fois mieux que le bus... meme si c'est plus cher
<MagicFab> cyphermox, quand on s'inscrit il y a ce site: http://covoq.com/
<cyphermox> yep
<cyphermox> MagicFab, je conduit pas moi par contre
<cyphermox> MagicFab, I'm good to go
<cyphermox> MagicFab, ah non c'est vrai, il me manque aussi l'approbation de la boss... je l'aurai ce soir ;)
<MagicFab> cyphermox, nice :)
<cyphermox> MagicFab, si t'as pas changé de numéro, je t'appelerai demain pour planifier le squattage
<cyphermox> (ou alors je me pointerai online)
<MagicFab> cyphermox, ok - non, c'est le même... quand m&eme :D :D
<cyphermox> heheh
<kanouk> bonsoir
<cyphermox> kanouk, 'soir
<kanouk> bonsoir cypermox
<kanouk> comment savoir si c'est la carte mère qui est morte ou la carte graphique d'un ordi?
<cyphermox> kanouk, euh, changer la carte graphique?
<kanouk> ben j'ai rien changé, j'ai un ordi portable Acer et depuis ce matin je ne vois même plus le logo d'Acer
<cyphermox> c'est pas bon signe ca
<kanouk> j'ai ouvert une fois ma session et une fois ma session ouverte tout est disparu
<cyphermox> mais en gros, le plus simple c'est changer la carte...
<cyphermox> sinon, essaye de brancher un écran sur le laptop peut-être
<cyphermox> ou alors Fn+F5
<kanouk> fn + f5 ça donne quoi quand on exécute ces commandes?
<kanouk> j'ai pas d'autre écran
<kanouk> et je saurais pas comment le brancher
<kanouk> faudrait m'expliquer
<cyphermox> fn+f5 c'est habituellement le combo pour faire switcher du lcd à l'ecran externe,
<cyphermox> sinon Fn+F6 c'est éteindre l'écran
<kanouk> et un écran ça se branche où exactement sur un ordi portable? excuse mon ignorance mais je connais rien
<cyphermox> en principe il y aurait une prise bleue ou noire, avec 15 trous
<kanouk> mais là aussi quand je démarre mon portable il ne se passe plus rien du tout alors je peux pas me rendre à l'ouverture de ma session
<cyphermox> d'ac
<cyphermox> mais en fait, ca vaut la peine d'essayer de brancher un écran au cas ou ce ne serait que le LCD qui est brisé
<kanouk> ok alors ça prendrait le fil adéquat pour brancher aussi, ce que je n'ai pas non plus
<cyphermox> kanouk, habituellement c'est un cable VGA standard, qui vient presque toujours avec l'écran
<cyphermox> kanouk, sinon, ton portable il est sous garantie?
<kanouk> faut dire que depuis environ 1 semaine je n'arrive plus à booter sur cd/dvd non plus
<cyphermox> hmm, pas bon du tout ca
<kanouk> non il n'est plus sous garantie fait presque 3 ans que je l'ai
<kanouk> toi tu penses que ce serait la carte mère?
<kanouk> je croyais que c'était mon lecteur cd/dvd qui était défectueux mais mon ubuntu ne montait plus les volumes non plus
<kanouk> clés usb ou disque dur usb
<cyphermox> si tout te lâche un après l'autre, je dirais que ca sent la carte mère, mais c'est difficile à dire comme ca
<kanouk> bien c'est exactement ça qui se passe tout me lâche un à la suite de l'autre
<kanouk> au boot de grub avant quand je voulais démarrer sous windows, aucun problème et depuis ce matin plus rien de ce côté non plus
<kanouk> et selon toi cyphermox est-ce que c'est difficile de changer une carte mère sur un ordi portable?
<cyphermox> c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus simple mais parfois c'est faisable. ca dépend comment il est monté.
<cyphermox> c'est quel model, d'abord?
<kanouk> attends
<kanouk> acer aspire 522- amd sempron
<kanouk> 5220-1884
<kanouk> avec vista dessus
<cyphermox> ok
<kanouk> cyphermox--> je viens d'essayer de redémarrer l'ordi en question et je crois pas que ce soit le LCD puisque je n'entends pas le son habituel à la connexion gdm
<kanouk> ça ne se charge plus
<kanouk> et ça me fait bien de la peine parce que je ne peux plus me servir de mon ubuntu
<cyphermox> kanouk, ok, mais je ne saurais pas trop quoi faire pour t'aider
<kanouk> ok pas de problème je vais regarder pour autre chose, merci quand-même cyphermox 
<kanouk> :)
<cyphermox> pas de problème
#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-04
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée à tous
<cyphermox> coucou
<Ankman> allo
<cyphermox> salut Ankman, ca va?
<Ankman> oui, toi?
<cyphermox> ouaip
<Mobidoy> Allons nous avoir des nouveaux a la prochaine rencontre du Club Linux Atomic Le 16 Decembre ??? (Je regardais ca la derniere fois et ca devrais s'appeler le club ubuntu atomic, tout les portable que j'ai vue etaient sous ubuntu :) )
#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-05
<Mobidoy> Je cherche un tuto pour creer un disque distant avec access proteger. Je vais avoir un serveur avec une partition qui, je veux accessible a distance mais qui demande un mot de passe pour s'y connecter... 
<Ankman> autre ordi? on peut "ssh" en ca avec mot de pass
<Mobidoy> ok ssh mais, je peut leurs mapper le drive automatiquement avec ssh ? 
<Ankman> non
<Ankman> c'est autre ordi
<Ankman> access completement via ssh
<Ankman> ordi distant
<Ankman> on peut aussi encrypt le disque et il faut un  mot de pass pour monter
<Ankman> mais je n'ai pas fait ca...
<Ankman> anyway BRB...
#ubuntu-qc 2011-11-29
<faiob1> bonjour esque quelqu'un connait la command avec awk pour ajouter une ligne a la fin d'un fichier xml avec ces 2 caractères: \n             ?
<avoine_> faiob1: voilà une piste http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1646633/how-to-detect-eof-in-awk
<faiob1> merci
<cyphermox> faiob1: echo "\n" >> ton_fichier ?
<cyphermox> si c' est juste ajouter un petit quelque chose a la fin du fichier pas besoin de awk
<cyphermox> aussi, techniquement un \n suivi d'espaces c'est une erreur, meme si ca ne fait rien planter
<faiob1> oui
<faiob1> merci
<faiob1> je suis aller voir directement dans le sallon de awk
<faiob1> on ma expliquer les commandes a tester
<faiob1> cependant après avoir ajouter la dernière ligne avec un \n mon fichier XML reste illisible
<faiob1> la seul différence c'est que vim ne me dit pue Incomplete last line
<faiob1> cyphermox: as-tu une idée pour pouvoir ouvrir un fichier xml ?
<faiob1> bon j'ai éssayer avec ta commande 
<faiob1> ce qui est bizard
<faiob1> c'est que avec ta commande le \n est visible
<faiob1> et j'accède directement dans le fichier avec vim
<faiob1> alors que avec file='com.apple.preferences.network.plist'; if [[ $(tail -c 1 "$file"; echo x) != $'\nx' ]]; then echo >> "$file"; fi
<faiob1> vime me dit que le fichier a été convertie et me demande d'appuyer sur entrer
<faiob1> et après avoir appuyer sur entrer les deux caractère n'apparaisse pas 
<faiob1> je pense que c'est le fait que ta commande a ajouter un ligne même si il en éxister déja une ce qui fait ca 
<faiob1> et l'autre commande ajoute une ligne seulement si il en éxiste pas déja une 
<faiob1> ce pendant dans les deux cas j'ai pas le message de vim : Incomplete last line
<faiob1> voici a quoi ressemble mon fichier original : http://paste.ubuntu.com/754171/
<cyphermox> ce serait typiquement plutot le haut du fichier
<cyphermox> mais ca depend beaucoup du fichier et pour quelle application
<cyphermox> ca c' est pas du xml
<faiob1> alors je m'explique
<faiob1> lol
<faiob1> :-D
<faiob1> ce fichier est un fichier clef pour configurer ma carte réseau de mon iphone
<faiob1> ensuite je l'ai trouver dans le dossier
<cyphermox> faudrait plutot voir le fichier xml qui est "illisible"
<faiob1> /var/root/Library/preferences/
<faiob1> il y avait 2 fichier: 
<faiob1> com.apple.preferences.network.plist*  com.apple.stackshot.plist*
<faiob1> le premier fichier c'est ce fameux fichier que je cherche a ouvrir
<cyphermox> ca c' est des applications java, rien a voir avec du xml
<faiob1> le deuxième quand je clicke dessu il ce lance dans firefox en format .XML
<cyphermox> et y' a de quoi d'ecrit?
<faiob1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/754208/
<faiob1> et effectivement le premier fichier si il voulait bien souvrir devait apparaître avec des balises du même type que celui que je montre dans le pastbin
<faiob1> je sans que je vais aller me coucher
<faiob1> car la je commence a pue manger et dormir
<faiob1> lol même
<faiob1> si j'en rie
<faiob1> cependant il y a peut-être plus simple
<faiob1> cyphermox dis moi si je me trompe
<faiob1> sur un seveur sshd tout fonctionne
<faiob1> j'y suis connecter par le bier de mon pc portable
<faiob1> en widi
<faiob1> wifi
<cyphermox> c' est inutile ca
<faiob1> le serveur ssh il ce comporte comme un proxy
<cyphermox> c'est un fichier manifeste je crois, rien d'utile
<faiob1> je m'y connecter en sockets par tunnel
<faiob1> jusqu'a maintenant rien de étonnant
<faiob1> grace a mon iphone jailbreaker 
<faiob1> j'ai pue installet un terminal
<faiob1> installer
<faiob1> j'arrive a me connecter sur mon serveur en ssh
<faiob1> le seul hik ou ca coince c'est que Safari, ne passe pas par mon ssh
<faiob1> par contre mon vnc version lite 
<faiob1> fonctionne a merveille
<faiob1> avec le tunnel bien-sûr
<faiob1> ce que je me suis rendu compte c'est quand les réglage de mon iphone je peut ajouter un
<faiob1> dans les réglages
<faiob1> http Proxy
<faiob1> et d'après google
<faiob1> connextion via proxy http et une connexion proxy http socket c'est différent
<faiob1> car pour mon pc client je suis obliger d'utiliser connexion en socket pour passer par mon tunnel
<faiob1> proxy http ne fonctionne pas 
<faiob1> et mon iphone propose que du http proxy, et pas en sokets .
<faiob1> bien évidament je me connecter sur mon serveur de ma maison d'une pièce a une autre
<faiob1> cyphermox tu as raison le deuxième fichier ressemble étrangement au /var/log/auth.log de ubuntu
<faiob1> lol
#ubuntu-qc 2011-11-30
<faiob1> cyphermox d'après ce site : http://etler.livejournal.com/18726.html je dois configurer mon preference.plist 
<faiob1> je l'ai trouver mais il m'afficher ca : http://paste.ubuntu.com/754296/
<faiob1> donc la je sais pue quoi fair 
<faiob1> comme je disais ca aurait dur être du xml
<faiob1> mais la je suis tout Faiobé =-O
<faiob1> problème résolut je peux aller me coucher ;-) Bonne nuit mes amies
#ubuntu-qc 2011-12-01
<arzael> salut tout le monde !!!
<cyphermox> arzael, t'as une faute dans ton nick il me semble :)
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: chuis au café crème
#ubuntu-qc 2011-12-02
<faiob1> Bonjour! :-D Esque quelqu'un sait c'est quoi le TCP6 ? et comment le désactiver ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/756950/
<faiob1> hi, i use ubuntu 10.04, gnome x64, today after upgrade, i can't use Xauthority for ssh, there is peapol have idea ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/757129/  :)
<MagicFab> hello
<MagicFab> N'oubliez pas de donner généreusement en ce temps des fêtes :) http://www.fabianrodriguez.com/blog/2011/12/02/holidays-spending-just-do-it
<sipherdee> MagicFab: cette année je prévois préparer de petits gâteaux ou biscuits. ;)
<MagicFab> sipherdee, tu peux les dépenser avec moi :D
<faiob> There is peapol have to do upgrade regular of ubuntu Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS ?
<faiob> hum, esque il y a des personnes qui utilise ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS et qui fond régulièrement les mise a jours ?
<MagicFab> faiob, oui pquoi ?
<faiob> MagicFab: parceque depuis que j'ai mis a jour mon server, j'ai un bug avec open-ssh-server
<faiob> et Xauth
<faiob> car mon père utilise le pc serveur qui partage la connexion internet et pour garder son intimité sur internet, j'utilise le X11 forwarding, afin d'utiliser certain logiciel comme gedit par exemple
<MagicFab> je n'utilise pas ca... mais tu peux le décrire
<MagicFab> qu'est ce que Xauth fais là?
<MagicFab> et quel est le bug ?
<faiob> depuis cette mise a jour: http://paste.ubuntu.com/757510/
<faiob> j'ai perdu mon X11 forwarding donc impossible de lancer firestarter de mon serveur en grafique
<MagicFab> quelle commande tu utilises pour te connecter ?
<faiob> comme d'habitude je lance ma connection ssh client sur le serveur
<MagicFab> habituellement j'utilise "ssh -X -Y user@host commande" sans problème
<faiob> et le .Xauthority est créer automatiquement avec son magick cookies
<faiob> MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1
<faiob> j'ai même réinstaller open-server-ssh
<MagicFab> ajoute -v à ta commande SSH ou -vv pour avoir + de détail de pourquoi ca fonctionne pas
<faiob> et j'utilise régulier firestarter en graphique de mon serveur afin de vérifier tout anomalie sur mon serveur
<MagicFab> et honêtement j'ai jamais touché ou vu de problème avec .Zauthority
<MagicFab> (.Xauthority)*
<faiob> j'ai déja utiliser le mode -V
<MagicFab> pas -V... -v... minuscule.
<faiob> oui escuse moi en minuscule
<faiob> escuse moi
<MagicFab> si tu peux me donner la commande complète et le resultat avec -vvv (nettoyé) je peux regarder.
<faiob> d'accord
<faiob> MagicFab http://paste.ubuntu.com/757540/
<MagicFab> debug3: Not a RSA1 key file /home/toto/.ssh/id_dsa.
<MagicFab> debug2: key_type_from_name: unknown key type '-----BEGIN'
<MagicFab> faiob, ton fichier de clé semble corrompu
<MagicFab> malgré tout on voit que la connection a fonctionné
<MagicFab> ca prendrait la même chose mais en essayant de rouler une commande graphique ..
<faiob> (firestarter:4193): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<faiob> sur mon pc client http://paste.ubuntu.com/757554/
<faiob> la clef privet je pensse que on l'utiliser pas nécessairement et qu'il fallait la mettre dans un lieu sur non ?
<faiob> je penssai *
<faiob> voici mon dpkg -l : http://paste.ubuntu.com/757563/
<faiob> normalement quand je lanssais ma connexion ssh le fichier Xauthority ce créer avec son MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 mais ca ne fonctionne pue 
<faiob> même après avoir supprimer le .Xauthority  
<faiob> MagicFab, je vais recréer une nouvelle paire de clef et refaire le teste, je reviens a tout des suites ;-)
<MagicFab> je crois simplement que dans le fichier il y a un espace de trop qq part.
<faiob> a ca c'est possible, seulement que cette érreur de manipe de ma part ne peut-être fait que sur le authorized_keys de mon serveur car j'ai rajouter une paire de clef manuellement afin de pouvoir connecter mon iphone en ssh
<cyphermox> faiob: ce serait pas tout simplement que le X11Forwarding est désactivé dans ton config sur le serveur?
<cyphermox> faiob: ce serait pas tout simplement que le X11Forwarding est désactivé dans ton config sur le serveur?
<cyphermox> et puis, le dpkg -l c'est sur le serveur ou sur ton poste, c'est le serveur qui est plus important (si xinit est pas installé tu peux pas avoir de .Xauthority
<MagicFab> cyphermox, pourquoi ?.. un update fais pas ça et par défaut il est activé non ? Difficile de savoir sans le debug
<faiob> dpkg -l c'est sur le serveur
<cyphermox> bon alors xinit est bien installé
<cyphermox> ssh -vvv va tout dire dans tous les cas
<faiob> MagicFab: tu avais raisons pour ma clef privet qui est corrompue il y avait un espace de trop
<faiob> je redémarre mon serveur ssh et vois ce que ca donne
<faiob> cyphermox: le X11Forwarding yes  est bien activer dans mon /etc/ssh/sshd_config de mon serveur
<MagicFab> par contre je me demande craiment pourquoi un espace irait s'insérer là !!
<faiob> oui moi aussi MagicFab, mais je fonctionne sur mon disque dure externe pour lancer mon pc, et dans ma chambre il fait un froid de canard, puis cette semaine c'est la première fois que j'ai due démarrer sur un live cd ubuntu pour fair un chkdsk version linux car il voulait pue démmarrer
<faiob> deux fois en une semaine ca me semble beaucoup
<faiob> cependant avant de fair la mise a jour aujourd'huit le X11 forwarding fonctionnait très bien
<faiob> j'ai retirer l'espace ca change rien
<faiob> donc je vais regénérer une nouvelle clef dsa
<MagicFab> désolé je dois quitter
<faiob> pas de soucie
<faiob> bonne soirée et merci beaucoup MagicFab
<faiob> tu m'as été d'une grande utilité
<faiob> car je suis sur IRC depuis tout la journée
<faiob> j'ai fait 10 sallon si ce n'ai plus
<faiob> et c'est toi qui a sue me dire d'ou ca venait
<faiob> bonne soirée
<faiob> :)
<MagicFab> faiob, chante pas victoire tu-suite :)
<MagicFab> et hésite pas y'a pas mal d'experts dans le canal en ce moment :)
<MagicFab> A+
<faiob> si tu vois une difféence avec ton dpkg -l 
<faiob>  et le mien 
<faiob> au niveau des mise a jour avec diff
<faiob> je serais intéresser pour trouver l'intrus ;-à
<faiob> ;-)
<MagicFab> avoine_, Chex cyphermox komputes lukjad mathben Mobidoy mdeslaur moustafa pangolin sipherdee starcraft txwikinger bon weekend!
<sipherdee> bonne fin de semaine! (vendredi-di!)
<faiob> cyphermox: j'ai générer une nouvelle clef priver dsa mais ca na rien changer, le fichier .Xauthority existe toujours pas
<faiob> esque quelqu'un sait pour quoi xauth list dit qu'il est entrin de créer .Xauthority alors qu'il ne fait rien : http://paste.ubuntu.com/757621/
#ubuntu-qc 2011-12-04
<billhicks> est-ce ke c'est mort?
<billhicks> allo?
#ubuntu-qc 2012-11-26
<tottto-drummond> bon matin tout le monde.. Dell a resorti son spécial avec Ubuntu de préinstallé http://configure.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=ca&CS=cabsdt1&l=en&OC=NB_V2520U_CM1D_E
#ubuntu-qc 2012-11-27
<Chex> 2/win 63
#ubuntu-qc 2012-11-28
<qwebirc98420> hello
<qwebirc98420> Wassap?
<qwebirc98420> ya tu du move dans le coin?
<qwebirc98420> serieux
<qwebirc98420> jai de bonne news for you guys
#ubuntu-qc 2012-11-29
<MagicFab> komputes ping
<Chex> komputes: pong
<komputes> MagicFab: Chex: you guys playing ping-pong without me?
<komputes> Gotta run. MagicFab, got your email and will be looking into it.
<komputes> ciao qc
#ubuntu-qc 2012-11-30
<edve> Salut tout le monde je voulait créer un lien de folder dans linux et je me demdandait ce qu'il cliquait pas avec la commande "ln"
<edve> ln -f /var/spool/asterisk/monitor  /var/ftp/monitor ?? 
<MagicFab> edve_, -f ?
<edve_> pour forcer ouai s
#ubuntu-qc 2013-11-30
<qwebirc39026> Salut, je suis dédé , et j ai un problème avec mon iBook g4 qui boot maintenant sur lubuntu 13.10. L installation s est bien passée mais après un certain tem
<qwebirc39026> Après un certain temps d utilisation (quelques secondes) mon écran deviens noir l espace d une seconde puis tout est figé
<qwebirc39026> Je suis carrément novice sur Linux et je n arrive pas a trouver de solution sur le net... Pourriez vous m aider svp? 
<qwebirc76263> J ai due me reconnecter... Quelqu,un est là?
<qwebirc76031> Je peut me déplacer, je suis à Montréal...
<Ankman> il'ya une log pour X?
#ubuntu-qc 2013-12-01
<xubuntu903> bonjour
#ubuntu-qc 2014-11-29
<wholementaire> bjr
<wholementaire> help
<denayo> allo
<qwebirc87046> qui peut m'aider ?
<qwebirc11272> bonjour en francais svp
<qwebirc11272> jai un mac avec un 10.5.8(9l31a) es que ses possible de mettre ubuntu ???
<Ankman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20live%20CD
<Ankman> http://www.howtogeek.com/187410/how-to-install-and-dual-boot-linux-on-a-mac/
<qwebirc11272> version francaise svp
<Ankman> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/mac
<qwebirc11272> merci
<Ankman> send you the bill later ;-)
#ubuntu-qc 2017-11-27
<qwebirc55461> bonjour tout le monde qui n'est pas si grand !!
<Ankman> :-)
<qwebirc55461> comment pourrais connecter une imprimante multifonction lexmark cx410 en passant par ma box afin de scanner sur le pc
<Ankman> USB, WIFI?
<Ankman> didn't mean to shut down wifi ;-)
#ubuntu-qc 2017-11-29
<MagicFab> FACIl a mis en ligne un nouvel espace de forums: https://forumsdulibre.quebec/
<MagicFab> alphaseg, Ankman Chex cyphermox IdleOne Lrs_87 Sebastien ^
<Ankman> merci
<Chex> MagicFab: yo dude!
<Ankman> the main page is only available in french? and the subpages (FAQ and others) are only available in english?
<MagicFab> Ankman, never nopticed
<Ankman> if you need to outsource some work to translate to english i can do it
<Ankman> https://forumsdulibre.quebec/guidelines for example is english only
<Tankbot> [ Questions fréquentes et lignes directrices - Forums du libre du Québec ] - https://forumsdulibre.quebec
<MagicFab> Ankman, there is a GITLab team for FACIL. Write to FACIL if you want to join, then it will be easier.
<MagicFab> Contact form is linked at the end of https://forumsdulibre.quebec/about
<Tankbot> [ Forums du libre du Québec ] - https://forumsdulibre.quebec
<MagicFab> I'll file an issue for that though.
<Ankman> k
<MagicFab> In fact you can also post about it at https://forumsdulibre.quebec/c/meta - whatever is best for you
<Tankbot> [ Méta - Forums du libre du Québec ] - https://forumsdulibre.quebec
<MagicFab> OK, so those are the original install templates, haven't been modified yet but are scheduled to be: https://gitlab.com/facil/forumsdulibre/issues/2
<Tankbot> [ Écrire les vraies affaires dans «À propos», «FAQ», «Conditions générales d'utilisation» et «Confidentialité» (#2) · Issues · facil / forumsdulibre · GitLab ] - https://gitlab.com
<Ankman> ah oka
#ubuntu-qc 2017-12-01
<qwebirc45768> Bonjour,
<qwebirc45768> Je tente d'installer Ubuntu 16.04 LTS sur un Acer aspire A315-21. J'y ai écrasé windows 10. Après l'installation avec un live USB, le portable deviens lent, les icônes deviennent grise, internet gel, au point ou je doit forcer un reboot. Ensuite grub ce mets de la parti et plus rien...rien à faire pour aller chercher linux à travers grub. Il faut re-procédé à l'installation, et ce petit manège recommence. Merci de m
<qwebirc45768> bob.nat@videotron.ca
#ubuntu-qc 2018-12-01
<obrown> Bonjour
<obrown> J'essaie de trouver un moyen de réduire le temp de démarrage de mon laptop avec Lubuntu
<obrown> À partir du démarrage, j'ai un écran noir pour environ 5 minutes avant d'avoir le login screen
<obrown> si l'ordi tombe en veille, même chose, écran noir pendant 5 minutes avant d'avoir le login screen
<obrown> Merci pour votre aide...
